# V8 Automatic Transmission Questions



## steveneashcraft (Nov 18, 2005)

The transmission in my 1993 V8 Quattro is slipping in reverse. It will move on flat ground but a very slight uphill and it just slips. Cause: I managed to hit reverse at about 65 mph-very exciting for me and the guy behind me. I was surprised the tranny is working at all. Doesn't slip in forward gears. Questions: Anybody know where I can get a used transmission? What other Audi models use the same transmission? Any chance that this transmission uses belts and I can replace the reverse belt?
Thanks


----------

